# Favorite Fountain Pen Ink



## arjudy (Aug 15, 2008)

What is your favorite ink to use in fountain pens?


----------



## BigShed (Aug 16, 2008)

I use Sheaffer Skrip in Jet Black. Writes so much better than  any other ink I have tried and doesn't seem to dry out in the pen. Never use a cartridge, they invariably dry out and even when they don't they don't write as well as the Skrip.


----------



## jskeen (Aug 16, 2008)

Noodlers "Heart of Darkness"  The blackest black of them all "so I was told" Company's poop sheet says it was "scientifically designed to absorb all possible wavelength's of light" or something like that.  Originally got it for the wife to write in her scrapbooks, decided I liked it myself.


----------



## Gary Max (Aug 16, 2008)

Private Reserve ----buy it from Anthony-----good stuff


----------



## marcruby (Aug 16, 2008)

Calamo sienna


----------



## hamadryad11 (Aug 22, 2008)

Noodler's Green Marine. But I also like the Burgundy and Antietam, also from Noodler's. As I try more colours, I might have more favourites.


----------



## Randy_ (Aug 22, 2008)

I use Sheaffer Skrip in Peacock Blue and like it just fine.  I have a syringe and use it to refill cartridges.  Lots of people are uncomfortable doing that; but I have been doing it for years and have never had a problem.
 
I have a bottle of Private Reserve.....don't remember the color; but it is similar to the Skrip mentioned above.  Haven't opened it yet; but expect it to be very good.


----------



## Daniel (Aug 23, 2008)

I have a whole collection of inks from Anthony, it is writers cramp paradise.


----------



## redfishsc (Aug 24, 2008)

Noodler's "Navajo Turquoise"--- of course, in a FP made from Tru-stone turquoise.


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 24, 2008)

I've used Private Reserve Velvet Black and Watermans Black and I like the Watermans better. Need to try the others listed here.


----------



## mick (Aug 24, 2008)

My favorite right now is Private Reserve Avacado...I started using it several months ago, will change to another color for a few days, but keep coming back to it.


----------



## Dee (Aug 24, 2008)

I just ordered Tanzanite and Fiesta Red from Private Reserve yesturday. Hoping they will be good!! Thank you for starting this thread. I have been curious about FP ink and the majority's favorites.


----------

